# Submariner Wave Booklet



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Submariner Wave booklet from 1976. I believe the booklet to be authentic. My price is $500 USD. I would like to receive wire payment for this. 
Will allow 14 day inspection and provide refund if I am contacted before the return policy if there is any objection. Item has to be returned in same condition. Buyer would have to pay for return. Buyer also









pays for any import or duty fees. Basic postage and tracking is included. Buyer can opt for faster shipping at his own expense. References upon request. Thanks










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Will ship world wide but preference will be given to ship within North America


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Zoom of cover


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Open to offers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Negotiable, make an offer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Make an offer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Make an offer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Offers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

$400


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump $350


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

$300


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Chunky17 said:


> Bump
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

$250


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

Bump


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chunky17 (Aug 2, 2020)

$275


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

